# Tapetech ez clean pump



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

I have a pump I'm trying to fix that hasnt been disassembled in years, tube is completely stuck to it. I've tried putting it in a vice and tapping it offn no luck... any suggestions (besides the obvious of cleaning after each use :thumbup


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Try soaking it in a tub of hot water and see if that helps.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Try soaking your tube incider


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

smisner50s said:


> Try soaking your tube incider


don't you mean.....


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Cider, nice on the pecker.... after long hours of use, gotta keep all out "tools" performing well :thumbup: if ya know what I mean


no luck with the soak, heavily lubed inside and out at the seal overnight.. gonna try the vice and tap again :blink: Pounded on it for a few minutes sleeve came off halfway, someone must have run industrial strenth super glue through this thing, probably gonna need to file down inside edges after i get it apart


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

First Take the leg and bottom of the pump off then rest the edge of the sleeve around the mouth of the vice so that the pump head is hanging upside down through the vice. Next using something long enough hammer the head out through the tube, you could use the piston shaft I've done it many times.


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

Another option is heating it with a tortch.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Continued banging on it for 5 mins or so wit a pry bar placed on the collar and hammer-- as not to damage it too much it finaly gave way


* now the bonus

I found a new additive slosh I will try for touchup on the guys job who looks after our tools.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> First Take the leg and bottom of the pump off then rest the edge of the sleeve around the mouth of the vice so that the pump head is hanging upside down through the vice. Next using something long enough hammer the head out through the tube, you could use the piston shaft I've done it many times.


So after success with that one... i was volunteered to clear out one of our old Columbia pumps, did this this go around, worked great.... but

Today someone was using it for skims and this happened









Carefull beating your pumps loose


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

That looks like an expensive fix.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Yeah, thinking so


----------



## A.T.T.-Craig (Aug 1, 2008)

If it's been forever since you took apart the tube from the head, why do you want to take it apart now?

If you want to replace the seals on the inside, just take off the bottom casting where the screen is/ disconnect the shaft on top from the handle and tap the whole inner shaft and plunger assembly out the bottom. Install a kit and go in reverse. 

This will keep you from replacing an expensive tube or even more expensive head casting.

If you need to replace the tube, then go nuts with a hammer. :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I just clean mine after each use.:yes:


----------



## A.T.T.-Craig (Aug 1, 2008)

gazman said:


> I just clean mine after each use.:yes:


That works too! Hahaha!


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

gazman said:


> I just clean mine after each use.:yes:


Believe me man.. I know I think I'm the only one with my company that is anal about keeping the tools clean and in proper order. Since coming here and seeing a few tips on how to fix a few different issues I've taken on repairing our stuff. These pumps for instance have been sitting at the office unused for years because of the difficulty to pump through them. Asshats have run hotmud through with just rinse throughs, no taking off the tube, or let them sit in water for days filled with AP without flushing.:furious: Do that for a few years and the above is what you get lol


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

A.T.T.-Craig said:


> If it's been forever since you took apart the tube from the head, why do you want to take it apart now?
> 
> If you want to replace the seals on the inside, just take off the bottom casting where the screen is/ disconnect the shaft on top from the handle and tap the whole inner shaft and plunger assembly out the bottom. Install a kit and go in reverse.
> 
> ...


Thats the way i figured out was the best way! Drop it out and then i take the plastic seal of the top so it easier 2 get back in!:thumbup:


----------

